# Faulty Atomiser... Or So I Think



## jessica shannon (3/7/14)

I replaced the coil in my atomiser on my twisp clearo and now my battery flashes 6 times in different colours. it works fine in my other atomiser also all my batteries do the same in that spesific atomiser please can some one tell me what is the problem?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Firstley welcome to the graitest forum known to vape kind.

I think you have a faulty coil in that atomizer. Replaice the coil and all your problems will be history.

Please introduce yourself in the Intreduce yourself thread. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-125#post-77818

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Hello Jessica!
Welcome to the forum!

It sounds like your coil is short circuiting some where, all you need to do is change the coil in that atomizer.
Since you own a Twisp, you can just go to a Twisp counter at a mall and they will change the coil for you 

Coils cost R40

Have a little look around the forums
You can introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-125#post-77571

Welcome to the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/14)

jessica shannon said:


> I replaced the coil in my atomiser on my twisp clearo and now my battery flashes 6 times in different colours. it works fine in my other atomiser also all my batteries do the same in that spesific atomiser please can some one tell me what is the problem?



Welcome 

How old is the device?

I've had mine for about 7 weeks and haven't had any issues like that.

Have u had any luck at the twisp shop? I know there's an online chat function on their website during working hours. Perhaps they could assist? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessica shannon (3/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome
> 
> How old is the device?
> 
> ...


----------



## jessica shannon (3/7/14)

my twisp is brand spanking new I bought it today. ... dont want to go nag at the twisp shop yet maby it was just a simple mistake from my side. but I will takeit back there ttomorrow. thanx though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jessica shannon (3/7/14)

thanx will defn take It back and have them help me tomorrow. ..


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Try removing the coil, and then reseating it into the device?

If you want my advice, take it back tomorrow and get a refund and then go and get yourself an EVOD or similar device. Will be half the price and double the performance!

Try Vapeking or eCiggies if in Jozi or PTA. If in CT then try Vapor Mountain or Vapemob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Try removing the coil, and then reseating it into the device?

If you want my advice, take it back tomorrow and get a refund and then go and get yourself an EVOD or similar device. Will be half the price and double the performance!

Try Vapeking or eCiggies if in Jozi or PTA. If in CT then try Vapor Mountain or Vapemob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Exactly what devdev said
take it back, return for refund and go to a store listed on this forum for your area.

You will get a kit for half the price of twisp! and have less troubles with it.
As you can see, first coil and its a dud... 

Refund!

hmm protank 3 would blow your mind away on a little VV battery


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/14)

jessica shannon said:


> my twisp is brand spanking new I bought it today. ... dont want to go nag at the twisp shop yet maby it was just a simple mistake from my side. but I will takeit back there ttomorrow. thanx though



Sorry to hear. I can imagine how much it must suck buying it and having issues that same night.

Hope you get sorted and best of luck on the vaping journey!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessica shannon (7/7/14)

So i took my Twisp back, and it was a faulty atomiser. they have replaced it and all is good. thanks so much for the feedback and help!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

jessica shannon said:


> So i took my Twisp back, and it was a faulty atomiser. they have replaced it and all is good. thanks so much for the feedback and help!!!


 
Well, thats good news! Happy vaping days ahead for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (7/7/14)

Happy you are sorted @jessica shannon, now vape on and vape happy, ohhhh and share your vape experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (7/7/14)

jessica shannon said:


> So i took my Twisp back, and it was a faulty atomiser. they have replaced it and all is good. thanks so much for the feedback and help!!!


 
Great that the problem is solved, but do consider an Kangertech EVOD when the time comes to upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

or a MVP, when in doubt let my voice be the irritating little scratching sing along song be the one to remind you in the back of your mind.... MVP, MVP, MVP for the win

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

